

Steve Jobs Rejected The First Medical App In 1977 - jerryhuang100
http://www.forbes.com/sites/larryhusten/2014/02/27/steve-jobs-rejected-the-first-medical-app-in-1977/

======
ynniv
The less tantalizing title is "Steve Jobs was uninterested in building the pet
application of a non-technical, non-businessman while he was leading the
fastest growing company in the world." At the time, Apple's revenue was
doubling every FOUR MONTHS.

------
Aqueous
I mean it's a fairly good, strategic explanation - nothing was stopping this
guy from building the software himself. He just wanted Apple to help market
and distribute it - but medical software is not Apple's business. I'm sure
there would have been another software company perfectly willing to take up
the cause.

What is annoying though? Jobs let him fly all the way up to Cupertino only to
promptly turn him down. Certainly a "no" on the phone would have worked just
as well.

~~~
mariusz79
He was in a position to help him, without spending too much time on it.. "Here
is a list of people that could help you. I will let them know you need help".

------
CmonDev
"...people who really knew something more about programming than I did..." \-
should've contacted Woz.

------
jasallen
"There was nowhere else to go"... so, meh, throw in the towel? I do hope I'm
just reading that part wrong.

------
danielharan
"Bayes’ theorem– a sophisticated and complex tool for analyzing probability"

Uh... really?

